# Selling 2 Bolt+, Roamio Pro and TiVo HD



## TiVolunteer (Jul 10, 2001)

Hi folks,

Just cut the cable and selling all my old TiVo's. Switched over to Bolt OTA's. 

a) TiVo Bolt+ with LifeTime -- $575.00 plus shipping from 27518
b) TiVo Bolt+ with LifeTime -- $575.00 plus shipping from 27518
c) TiVo Roamio Pro with LifeTime -- $360 plus shipping from 27518
d) TiVo HD (648 series) with LifeTime but this model is no longer supported -- $100 plus shipping from 27518. 
e) TiVo Stream -- $50 plus shipping from 27518

All in great working order. TiVo HD has cosmetic scratch on top of case. 

Whole package for $1500 plus shipping from 27518.

Anything not sold by Monday, Feb 24 at 5:00 pm Eastern will be put on eBay.


----------



## TiVolunteer (Jul 10, 2001)

Items have been put on eBay

a) TiVo Bolt+ with LifeTime -- TiVo Bolt+ 3TB HD 6 Tuner 4K DVR Lifetime All-in Service 851342000476 | eBay
b) TiVo Bolt+ with LifeTime -- TiVo Bolt+ 3TB HD 6 Tuner 4K DVR Lifetime All-in Service 851342000476 | eBay
c) TiVo Roamio Pro with LifeTime -- TiVo Roamio Pro (3 TB) TCD840300 6-Tuner HD Cable DVR w/Lifetime All-in Service 851342000193 | eBay
d) TiVo HD (648 series) with LifeTime but this model is no longer supported -- Lifetime TCD648250B Series 3 TiVo w/ upgraded 500GB drive(76 HD hrs) + GloRemote | eBay

e) TiVo Stream -- $50 plus shipping from 27518 TiVo Stream model TCDA94000 in retail box - no service fees required | eBay

All in great working order. TiVo HD has cosmetic scratch on top of case.

Also have a non-working Series 3 on eBay (good for parts)-- TiVo Series 3 HD DVR TCD652160 *1TB* w/ Product Lifetime Service AS-IS no HDMI | eBay


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

TiVolunteer said:


> Items have been put on eBay
> 
> a) TiVo Bolt+ with LifeTime -- TiVo Bolt+ 3TB HD 6 Tuner 4K DVR Lifetime All-in Service 851342000476 | eBay
> b) TiVo Bolt+ with LifeTime -- TiVo Bolt+ 3TB HD 6 Tuner 4K DVR Lifetime All-in Service 851342000476 | eBay
> ...


Is the HDMI not working the only thing wrong with that 652?


----------



## TiVolunteer (Jul 10, 2001)

unitron said:


> Is the HDMI not working the only thing wrong with that 652?


It was. However, since I got no takers on it, I salvaged the hard drive and disposed of the unit. Sorry.


----------

